# Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (17. März 2010)

*Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Eine ernste Frage, die mich bereits vor den jetzigen Missbrauchsfällen interessierte:

Seit ihr der Meinung, dass vor allem das Zölibat - also das Versprechen der sexuellen Enthaltsamkeit und der "Ehe" lediglich zu Gott - an der Tatsache Schuld ist, dass primär in der katholischen Kirche, z.B. in Irland, Polen und eben jetzt in Deutschland, Kinder missbraucht wurden?

Gerne mit Begründung! Danke für eure Teilnahme!

*Wichtig(!):* Bitte am Themenstrang bleiben und nicht spamen! Ansonsten läuft der Thread leicht Gefahr, geschlossen zu werden, wie es mit dem anderen Thread zum Missbrauchs-Thema passiert ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Es gibt keine Studie, die belegen könnte, dass das eine etwas mit dem anderen zu tun hat und ich denke auch nicht, dass das sein könnte, von daher ist es eine unnötige Frage, da in diesem Forum sicher niemand aktiv ist, der das wirklich beurteilen kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

[X] ja

Wenn das sexuelle Verlangen nicht befriedigt werden kann, staut es sich immer weiter an. Wenn ein katholischer Priester dann unter Kinder kommt, die sich nicht wehren können und aus Angst schweigen werden, lässt er seinen sexuellen Druck an ihnen ab.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Studie, die belegen könnte, dass das eine etwas mit dem anderen zu tun hat und ich denke auch nicht, dass das sein könnte, von daher ist es eine unnötige Frage, da in diesem Forum sicher niemand aktiv ist, der das wirklich beurteilen kann.



Aber jeder hat ja zum Glück eine begründete Meinung. Und es ist nun mal so, dass Missbrauchsfälle schon fast ausschließlich in der katholischen Kirche auftreten, also in der Glaubensrichtung, wo die humane Sexualität unterdrückt wird. Vielleicht gibt es keine Studien, aber einen plausiblen und einleuchtenden Zusammenhang. Insofern finde ich die Frage durchaus angebracht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Aber jeder hat ja zum Glück eine begründete Meinung.


 
Die aber leider nicht immer gut begründet, sondern meist nur in den Raum geworfen wird. 



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Und es ist nun mal so, dass Missbrauchsfälle schon fast ausschließlich in der katholischen Kirche auftreten, also in der Glaubensrichtung, wo die humane Sexualität unterdrückt wird.


 
Öhm, wieviele Missbrauchsfälle gibts in Familien, in Sportvereinen, in Schulen?



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es keine Studien, aber einen plausiblen und einleuchtenden Zusammenhang. Insofern finde ich die Frage durchaus angebracht.


 
Nö, ist eben nicht plausibel und einleuchtend, sondern vorurteilhaft und nicht durchdacht.


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

[x]Nicht "vor allem", nur u.a.


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Mit 100% sicherheit *JA !* [x]
Das sexuelle verlangen eines menschen liegt in der natur. 
Kämpft man dagegen an, führt es im laufe der jahren zur psichische beschädigungen was ein derartiges verhalten verursachen.
Zölibat sollte abgeschaft werden!


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Auch, wenn es schon einen extra Thread gibt:

[X] Nein, das Zöllibat ist nicht daran "schuld".

Im Grunde geht es im wesentlichen beim Zöllibat auf Enthaltsamkeit. 

Wenn ein katholischer Priester sexuell doch aktiv werden will, dann könnte er sich ebenso eine Prostituierte besorgen.

In meinen Augen sind pädophile Priester schon pädophil und werden das nicht durch das Zöllibat, wie vielleicht einige dies so auslegen. 

Es ist nur "einfacher": Kinder sind leicht zu manipulieren und wenn man ihnen Angst macht, werden sie schon nichts sagen. So nutzen diese Pädophilen ihre Machtstellung aus.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Alles klar, thx an die Moderation! Umfrage kann weitergehen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die aber leider nicht immer gut begründet, sondern meist nur in den Raum geworfen wird.



Deswegen ja gerne mit Begründung. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieviele Missbrauchsfälle gibts in Familien, in Sportvereinen, in Schulen?



Sorry, unpräzise ausgedrückt. Ich meine natürlich auf Missbrauchsfälle auf die _Glaubensrichtungen_ bezogen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ist eben nicht plausibel und einleuchtend, sondern vorurteilhaft und nicht durchdacht.



Wieso vorurteilhaft? Ich pauschalisiere es ja nicht auf alle Priester und Bischöfe, wäre schlimm wenn. Wieso nicht durchdacht? Begründung: Mensch = triebgesteurtes Wesen --> Trieb wird durch Zölibat unterdrückt --> "Stau" entsteht, der sich entläd, hier in Form von Übergriffen auf Kinder --> kann auch nicht dauerhaft unterdrückt werden. Indikator: Kindermissbrauch kommt _in Glaubensrichtungen_ sehr überwiegend in der kath. Kirche vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wieviele Leichen die evangelische Kirche im Keller hat, aber man muss auch bedenken, dass es mehr katholische Schulen gibt als evangelische. 
Ergo, mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Leute, mehr Verbrechen.
VW Golfs verunglücken auch häufiger als Ferraris.


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

liegt auch daran das ein ferrari ein fiat ist und damit viel mehr in der werkstatt steht, statt zu fahren.

zum thema darf ich mich leider nicht äußern, denn in dem thread der bereits geschlossen wurde hab ich ne verwarnung erhalten. irgendwie werd ich nur missverstanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Immer diese Vorurteile. 
Meine Base fährt einen Fiat und die ist echt zufrieden mit dem Auto, sie war lange Zeit VW Fan, ist aber ständig enttäuscht worden.

Aber egal, was war denn los?


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...haft/94041-kindesmissbrauch-der-kirche-5.html

^^irgendwie hat ein mod bei meinem beitrag verstanden ich würde so gut wie alle gläubigen damit beleidigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Na ja, im alten Rom gabs noch keine Christen, da wurden sie noch verfolgt und abgemurkst. 
Also lagst du da schon mal schwer daneben und auch sonst ist das schon sehr hart geschrieben, da muss du diplomatischer werden.
Wieso ist Einarr denn gesperrt?


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

ne damit meinte ich nicht die kirche, sondern so im alten rom wars brauch.. und der sitz der katholischen kirche ist bis heute nunmal in rom... ka was einarr angeht. 
letzendlich will ich keinen beleidigen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Auch heute gibts Gruppierungen, die den sexuellen Kontakt Erwachsene mit Kindern völlig frei laufen lassen wollen. 
Aber wie soll ein kleines Mädchen von vielleicht 6 Jahren entscheiden können, was passiert?
Die Gesellschaft hat sich halt gewandelt, weg von der totalen Kontrolle von den Kirchenoberen hin zu einer Gesellschaft der freien Meinung und der freien Auslegung seines Lebens.
Und den Stand einer Gesellschaft kann man eben auch daran messen, wie gut sie ihre Kinder schützen kann.


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

und meiner meinung ist da die kirche halt im weg und total veraltet.


----------



## akaEmpty (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Kann bitte jemand mal ausführen, wie die katholische Kirche zu dem wurde, was sie heute ist?!
Meiner Meinung nach hat dieser ganze Verein die selbe Daseinsberechtigung, wie Sexuelle Straftäter - insbesondere die, die sich an Kindern vergehen! Ich wundere mich nicht wirklich darüber, daß solche Fälle ausgerechnet in diesem Verein in sämtlichen Ländern gehäuft auftauchen. Auch wundere ich mich nicht darüber, daß so etwas in solch einem Verein über Jahrzehnte vertuscht wird!

Was sich daraus ableiten läßt, wieviele Anhänger dieser Verein hat, gibt mir aber sehr zu denken!


----------



## mixxed_up (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Ich weiß woran es liegt: Die katholische Kirche ist so oder so ein Verein von Verrückten! Allein die Sache mit der Verhütung. In Entwicklungsländern steigt die Aids Rate immer weiter, weil die katholische Kirche der Meinung ist, dass man die Befruchtung nicht verhindern darf usw. Das was dieser Verein über die Jahrhunderte verzapft hat, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr!


Handel mit Ablass Briefen, ---> ausnehmen und betrügen der damaligen Menschen
Früher absolut dekadentes Leben
Zurückhaltung der Forschung, und das Jahrhundertelang
Früher Kopernikus und Galileo Galilei als Idioten abstempeln, heute feiern sie sie als Helden
Die katholische Kirche Befahl damals, dem Papst mehr zu gehorchen als "dem Wort Gottes"
Kulturgut bei der Eroberung Amerikas zerstört, ließen die Bilderschriften die von der Geschichte der Azteken und Maya berichtete verbrennen
Sind gegen Verhütung
Kindesmissbrauchsfälle
Durch ihre dickköpfigkeit und egoismus verursachten sie den Dreißigjährigen Krieg.

Und das sind nur einige Sachen. Es gibt noch sehr viel mehr.
Wie können sich diese "Priester" anmaßen, sich als Männer Gottes zu bezeichnen? Wie können sie behaupten fromm gelebt zu haben? Wie können sie überhaupt noch LEBEN mit dieser Schuld? Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es zusätzlich zu dieser Verrücktheit auch daran liegt dass diese Menschen keinen Sex haben dürfen. Den Rest meines Standpunktes habe ich wohl eindeutig dargelegt. Natürlich gehör ich einer Religion an, doch der Protestantischen Kirche! Eher lass ich mich aufhängen als auch nur ansatzweise der katholischen Kirche anzugehören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Ich würde den Post noch mal überarbeiten, die Mods sehen solche (kraft) Ausdrücke nicht gerne.


----------



## Icejester (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn es schon einen extra Thread gibt:
> 
> [X] Nein, das Zöllibat ist nicht daran "schuld".
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus.

Abgesehen davon haben katholische Priester ja nicht umsonst immer über viele Jahre ihre "Haushälterinnen", die ihnen auch folgen, wenn sie mal versetzt werden. Oder zumindest war das früher so. Daß die nicht nur die Sutane bügeln, ist ja wohl mehr als ein offenes Geheimnis.

Außerdem sehe ich keinen inneren Zusammenhang zwischen geschlechtlicher Enthaltsamkeit und verirrten Neigungen. Wer prinzipiell Sex mit Erwachsenen möchte, wird nicht plötzlich scharf auf Kinder sein. Schwule besteigen ja auch nicht plötzlich Frauen, wenn sie keine gleichgesinnten Männer finden.

Es kann bestenfalls sein, daß sich Männer, die ohnehin kein Interesse an volljährigen Frauen haben, eher vom Priesteramt angezogen fühlen, weil das Zölibat für sie keinen Nachteil darstellt. Denn immerhin verbietet es ihnen nichts, was sie haben wollen würden, wenn sie einen anderen Beruf ausüben würden.


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Missionare Anschnur • Thema anzeigen - Vergewaltigung von Knaben durch katholische Christen


----------



## Sash (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

sowas kann nur ein fake sein.. also das ganze board.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



thrian schrieb:


> Missionare Anschnur • Thema anzeigen - Vergewaltigung von Knaben durch katholische Christen


 
Katholische Christen ist super. 
Wenn ich mal katholische Muslime sehe, sag ich bescheid.


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Wo sich meiner Ansicht nach die kath. Kirche stark schuldig gemacht hat ist das man über Jahrzehnte das alles vertuscht anstatt und nun bei der Aufklärung auch nicht wirklich hilfreich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Das scheint aber in Deutschland weit verbreitet zu sein, siehe Spendenskandale in den Parteien. Aufklärung sieht auch anders aus.


----------



## Wincenty (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

_[x]Nicht "vor allem", nur u.a.


Die Kirche sollte reformiert werden - ups gibt's ja schon Luther sei dank

Spaß beiseite

Die Religionen und deren Regeln sind nicht der Zeit gemäß und manchmal finde ich menschenverachtend. Wieso soll der Priester die Keuschheit berücksichtigen obwohl Gott alle gleichermaßen liebt trotz unserer Fehler?
Die Regeln sind für die Menschen da und nicht die Menschen für die Regeln.
Gott will das wir unseren nächsten Lieben aber warum erlaubt er dies nicht seinen Dienern, die Priester? Ganz einfach weil DER MENSCH diese schwachsinnigen Regeln aufgebaut hat. Und eigentlich darf ja nicht der Mensch über andere Menschen herrschen, auch wenn es angeblich in Gottes Namen geschehe.

_


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Katholische Christen ist super.
> Wenn ich mal katholische Muslime sehe, sag ich bescheid.



Das nennt man Allgemeinbildung!

Falls du es nicht weißt es gibt die evangelische, römisch-katholische und orthodoxe Christen


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

[X] Nicht "vor allem", nur u.a.

Denke das liegt allgemein an der Disziplin... Die ist ja generell ganz gut, allerdings macht das wie man sieht auch irgendwann krank. Man muss in regelmäßigen Abständen eben mal die Sau rauslassen. Hat man keine Möglichkeit dazu, passiert sowas wie wirs jetz haben


----------



## herethic (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Missionare Anschnur • Thema anzeigen - Korpulieren mit Tieren

Könnte man als "Erfahrungsbericht" auffassen,auch wenn ich mich Frage wie ein Pfarrarer mit einem 4-Jährigen in Kontakt kommen kann.

Ich dachte es trifft immer nur Messdiener.


----------



## Wincenty (20. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



theLamer schrieb:


> [X] Nicht "vor allem", nur u.a.
> 
> Denke das liegt allgemein an der Disziplin... Die ist ja generell ganz gut, allerdings macht das wie man sieht auch irgendwann krank. Man muss in regelmäßigen Abständen eben mal die Sau rauslassen. Hat man keine Möglichkeit dazu, passiert sowas wie wirs jetz haben



Da hat einer wahre Worte gesagtich meine "geschrieben"


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Da hat einer wahre Worte gesagtich meine "geschrieben"


Ja, ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung..... Jeder Student lernt z.B. viel, feiert und trinkt aber auch in regelmäßigen Abständen...

Jeder Abiturient wird sich (zumindest gegen Ende) ernsthaft um die Schule kümmern, aber er macht davor und danach auch Abipartys und lässt auf der Abifahrt mal die Sau raus 

Das ist einfach so.

Auch auf die sexuelle Ebene lässt sich das analog übertragen, was ich jetzt aber nicht machen werde


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Also, ich denke mal, hier geht es nur um die sexuellen Taten, nicht um disziplinarisch motivierten "Missbrauch" ?


Ich sag mal so: ohne den Zölibat gäbe es IMHO weniger Fälle - wobei ja immer noch die Frage ist, wieviel mehr sexuelle Fälle es im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Berufsfeldern wie ohne Zölibat gibt - offene Zahlen gibt es ja eh nicht, es gibt ja - auch bei anderen Berufen - sicher viele Dunkelziffern. 

Aber mit dem Zölibat kommt halt einfach noch was dazu, was bei anderen Berufen, die evlt. auch viel mit Kindern zu tun haben, zB Sporttrainern, Lehrern, Pfadfindern, Ärzten usw. nicht vorhanden ist. Letztere können ganz offen ihre Triebe in ganz "normale" Beziehungen lenken und "dürfen" offen jemanden zu ihrem Alter passenden kennenlernen. 

Ich glaube auch überhaupt nicht, dass wirklich die meisten der Täter pädophil und/oder homosexuell sind - auch Kindesvergewaltiger/mörder sind erwiesenermaßen oft nicht pädophil, sondern haben sich nur ein möglichst wehrloses Opfer gesucht. Es ergibt sich vielmehr leider, dass ein Messdiener oder Heimkind einfach ein leichtes, "verfügbares" Opfer ist, das ganze in Verbindung mit der Tatsache, dass ein Kirchenmann genau weiß, dass er als Respektperson und "Vertreter Gottes" erstmal nicht in Frage gestellt wird, vor allem wenn das Opfer den Pfarrer/Priester schon seit Jahren kennt und in der Gemeinde auch bekannt und gut angesehen ist. 

Dieser konservative "Gehorsam" und "gute Glaube" der Gemeinde gegenüber dem Pfarrer war Jahrhunderte aktiv, der legt sich halt erst in den letzten Jahren glücklicherweise so langsam ab... 


EIGENTLICH soll der Zölibat ja lediglich zeigen: meine einzige Liebe und alle Kraft gebe ich nur an Gott. Das Problem ist, dass auch beim besten Willen nicht jeder seine Emotionen und Triebe genug steuern kann. Das halten viele ein paar Jahre aus - aber was dann? Wenn man das zugibt, ist man raus, der Beruf/Karriere ist futsch, "nur" weil ein Priester meint, dass er vielleicht mit einer bestimmten Frau zusammen sein möchte. Daher schweigen viele einfach, schlucken alles runter - und irgendwann kommt es dann vielleicht dazu, dass sie selber in Versuchung geraten, etwas zu tun, das vermeintlich nie rauskommen wird... und sicher sind viele dieser Täter auch einfach nur arme Schweine, die ohne Zölibat ganz normale Familienväter geworden und dabei genausogut Geistliche geworden wären, vlt. sogar bessere.


Strittig ist der Zölibat so oder so: an sich wurde der ja soweit ich weiß erst im Mittelalter um die ca. 1000 n.Chr. so richtig "gesetzlich" manifestiert, als/weil die Kirche auch politisch sehr mächtig wurde und selbst sehr viel Besitztümer hatte. Ohne Zölibat hätten nämlich evlt. Pfaffer/Bischofssöhne, die nicht auch Kirchenmänner werden wollten, kirchliches Eigentum und Titel einfach "weggeerbt" ... Ein Zölibat in der Bibel gibt es eher am Rande, zB sollen die Jünger Jesu so gelebt haben, wobei man da auch nicht 100% sicher ist, und bei Jesus selbst wird dazu rein gar nichts gesagt, es wird nur nie eine Ehe erwähnt, das ist alles. Es wird aber nicht speziell gesagt, dass er enthaltsam gelebt habe oder so.


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

_Auch wenn es etwas trocken und stumpf ist:_
Was mich wundert: Wieso vergehen die sich an Kindern? Affekt? Denn rational gedacht würde ein Besuch bei einer profesionellen Dienstleisterin aus verschiedenen Gründen doch mehr Sinn ergeben.

a) Es ist mit den Normen des Rechtsstaats vereinbar
b) Es ist, wenn man das richtige wählt diskret, sicherer als Kinder allemal, denn "Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund"
c) Ist der Aufschrei der Öffentlichkeit nicht so groß wenn es rauskommt
d) Wenn sie nicht pädophil sind, sollte es auch mehr Erfüllung geben...

Gerade aus den genannten Gründen wundere ich mich, wieso das Ausmaß an Kindesmissbrauchsfällen so groß ist.  Hat wer ne Erklärung dafür?


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

eben bei shortnews gelesen, im vatikan ist es gesetzlich erlaubt 12j zu knallen, solange keine abhängigkeit des kindes besteht. schon ein lustiges völkchen, die katholiken.

dabei anzumerken ist, das gesetzt wurde vor zig jahren von den italiener 1:1 übernommen, nur das die italiener inzwischen das mindestalter auf 14 gesetzt haben. in deutschland gilt auch 14..


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Aber nur, wenn beide unter 18 sind... ist einer über 18, ist das wieder was anderes. Gibt da ja bestimmte Regelungen (die ich aber auch nicht detailliert kenne)

Aber das geht auch eher vom Thema weg


----------



## herethic (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Unter 14 mit unter 14 ist verboten

Unter 14 mit 14 bis 18 verboten

Unter 14 mit über 18 verboten

14-18 mit 14-18 erlaubt

14-18 mit über 18 verboten

über 18 mit über 18 erlaubt


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Unter 14 mit unter 14 ist verboten

Solang es beide wollen und von sich aus machen, ist das sogar erlaubt, sofern keine Kamera mitläuft. 


->Zöllibat ist ein Schmarren, dann jammern se rum, dass se keine Pfarrer mehr finden, tschuldige, welcher Mann sagt mit 20, dass er nicht mehr vögeln will? Was dann passieren kann, sieht man ja.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



thrian schrieb:


> Unter 14 mit unter 14 ist verboten
> 
> Unter 14 mit 14 bis 18 verboten
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt nur leider nicht. Ab 14 ist je nach Einzelfall jede Kombination erlaubt, solange da kein Zwang und keine Ausnutzung der "Naivität" vorliegt. Je größer der Alterasabstand, desto eher KÖNNTE man eine "Ermittlung" starten, aber grundsätzlich würde da wenn überhaupt dann nur eindeuitige Verführungen, Sex schon kurz nach dem kennernlernen oder Prostitution verfolgt werden. Aber bei einem normalen Pärchen, bei dem er zB 19 und sie 16 ist, kann man beim besten Willen nicht irgendwie rechtlich eingreifen. Auch wenn es zB Eltern oder älterer Bruder vlt. gern so sehen würden. Auch bei zB 24 vs 16 nicht.

Nur U14 ist immer verboten, denn U14 ist ein Kind. U14 mit U14 ist theoretisch auch strafbar, das dumme ist nur: mit U14 kann man nicht belangt werden... und wenn einer mit 15 eine 13 jährige Freundin hat, ist das theoretisch strafbar, wird aber heutzutage mit Sicherheit von keinem dt. Gericht mit einer Strafe belegt werden.



@ "warum Kinder und keine Prostituierte": erstens verdienen Priester nicht so gut  zweitens ist so gut wie unmöglich, vor allem in kleinen Orten, da unerkannt die Dienste einer professionellen in Anspruch zu nehmen - da ist es (aus Sicht der Täter) einfacher, einem Kind ein Schweigegelübte zu verpassen und oder es dazu zu bringemn, dass es glaubt, es sei selber (Mit)Schuld. Und drittens: die Täter kennen die Kinder ja idR sehr gut, da ist also oft schon eine Art Beziehung vorhanden, und vlt. wird es daher dann in vielen Fällen auch gar nicht als Unrecht und auch nicht als "Verletzung" des Opfers empfunden. Es ist ja offenbar eher nicht so, dass da Messdienern der Mund zugehalten und die dann brutal vergewaltigt wurden, sondern es waren wohl eher Dinge, die "man" normalerweise einvernehmlich tut, ohne unmittelbaren offensichtlichen Zwang. Dass es für die Opfer psychisch dann oft doch ein Zwang war, verdrängen die Täter dann evlt. - wäre jedenfalls ne Erklärung. 

zudem: wer sagt denn, dass nicht ein viel größerer Anteil der Preister DOCH zu Prostituierten geht oder eine heimliche Freundin haben und der sexuelle Missbrauch von Kindern vergleichsweise sogar selten ist? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Genauso könnte man frage, wieviele Kinder von Priestern in Deutschland rumlaufen. 

Und ob ein Priester nun zur Prostituierten geht oder nicht, ist doch seine Sache, er wird sicher so schlau sein, das in einem anderen Ort zu machen, in einem Ort, der nicht mit ihm in Verbindung gebracht werden kann.


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Unter 14 mit unter 14 ist verboten
> 
> Solang es beide wollen und von sich aus machen, ist das sogar erlaubt, sofern keine Kamera mitläuft.



Ich würde behaupten: Sofern beide unter 14 sind, ist das auch dann erlaubt, wenn sie sich dabei filmen. Da beide nicht strafmündig sind, können sie sich auch keines Vergehens schuldig machen. Also ist das schnurzegal.


----------



## kress (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn das sexuelle Verlangen nicht befriedigt werden kann, staut es sich immer weiter an. Wenn ein katholischer Priester dann unter Kinder kommt, die sich nicht wehren können und aus Angst schweigen werden, lässt er seinen sexuellen Druck an ihnen ab.



[x]Ja

Würde ich auch als Hauptgrund nennen.


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Sash schrieb:


> eben bei shortnews gelesen, im vatikan ist es gesetzlich erlaubt 12j zu knallen, solange keine abhängigkeit des kindes besteht. schon ein lustiges völkchen, die katholiken.
> 
> dabei anzumerken ist, das gesetzt wurde vor zig jahren von den italiener 1:1 übernommen, nur das die italiener inzwischen das mindestalter auf 14 gesetzt haben. in deutschland gilt auch 14..



Ich finde das eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Meines Erachtens könnte man das Schutzalter in Deutschland auch auf 12 senken. Die Entwicklung macht nunmal nirgends halt, und auch die Kinder werden heute in der Regel wesentlich früher reif als noch vor 50 Jahren. 

Gleichzeitig könnte man auch das Alter des Eintritts in die Strafmündigkeit mal überdenken. 14 erscheint mir da heutzutage auch etwas spät, wenn  man an die ganzen Verbrechen denkt, die ganz gezielt von unter-14-jährigen verübt werden, weil sie vor Verfolgung sicher sind.

Ich meine, wenn schon die Zeit zum Abitur und mithin die Zeit zum Berufseinstieg um ein Jahr verkürzt wird und man mittlerweile sogar den Führerschein mit 17 machen und sogar schon mit 16 an Wahlen teilnehmen darf, kann auch der Sex getrost vorgezogen werden, oder nicht? Konsequent wäre es jedenfalls.


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Wenn dann der Papi die Kamera findet, dann sieht er das und was hält er in den Händen? Richtig, ein Kinderporno, sprich für die Kinder gibt es außer Hausarrest keine Konsequenzen, aber wenn ein anderer die Aufnahme hat, kann es Konsequenzen für ihn geben.


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Jo, das könnte vielleicht sein.

Wobei es meines Erachtens fraglich ist, ob es wirklich ein verbotener Kinderporno ist, wenn die gezeigten Personen die Bilder / den Film selbst anfertigen. Als Komplikation sollte man bedenken, was passiert, wenn Kinder derartige Aufnahmen machen, um später, möglicherweise im Erwachsenenalter, selbst die Aufnahmen von sich und etwaigen Geschlechtspartnern zu betrachten. Kann der Besitz einer selbst angefertigten Aufnahme von sich selbst bei einer bestimmten Aktion jemals illegal sein, wenn sie ausschließlich für private Zwecke verwendet wird? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Und dabei will ich gar nicht darauf hinaus, was das kodifizierte Recht sagt, sondern wie die Sache moralisch eigentlich zu bewerten wäre, und ob irgendein deutsches Gericht dafür wirklich jemanden verurteilen würde. Man muß sich ja vor Augen halten, daß es sich dabei um ein und dieselbe - mittlerweile lediglich gealterte - Person handelt. Jede Einmischung in private Aufnahmen aus dem Leben eines jeden Menschen halte ich für einen kaum vertretbaren Eingriff in dessen Persönlichkeitsrechte.

Ich gebe zu, daß das eine sehr akademische Frage ist, weil es in der Realität dazu wohl so gut wie nie kommen wird, aber darüber nachdenken sollte man vielleicht schon einmal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Gerade aus den genannten Gründen wundere ich mich, wieso das Ausmaß an Kindesmissbrauchsfällen so groß ist.  Hat wer ne Erklärung dafür?



Die Frage ist, wie hoch das Ausmaß überhaupt ist.
Die meisten Fälle, die zur Zeit diskutiert werden, beschäftigen sich mit körperliche Misshandlung - nicht mit sexueller. Erstere ist durchaus zu erwarten, wenn man sich einen Personenkreis anguckt, der traditionell bis rückständig und oft mit Kinderbetreuung, z.T. sogar Erziehung betraut ist (-> körperliche Züchtigung)
Sexueller Missbrauch könnte aufgrund des großen Kontaktbereiches auch gehäuft auftreten (mit Ausnahme von Kinderärzten, Lehrern und Kindergartenbetreuern dürfte es wohl kaum einen Berufszweig mit soviel engem Kinderkontakt geben), aber ist dem überhaupt so?
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Medien zur Zeit jeden Fall aus dem deutschen Sprachraum der letzten 5-6 Jahrzehnte breittreten. Die Kirche ist nicht gerade klein, da kommt auch ganz ohne Häufung eine traurig hohe Zahl zusammen. Würde man sich alle z.T. Kellner angucken, wären es vielleicht genauso viel - nur gehören die halt nicht einer zentralen Organisation an und sind deswegen weniger auffällig.




Sash schrieb:


> eben bei shortnews gelesen, im vatikan ist es gesetzlich erlaubt 12j zu knallen, solange keine abhängigkeit des kindes besteht. schon ein lustiges völkchen, die katholiken.
> 
> dabei anzumerken ist, das gesetzt wurde vor zig jahren von den italiener 1:1 übernommen, nur das die italiener inzwischen das mindestalter auf 14 gesetzt haben. in deutschland gilt auch 14..



modern <> Vatikan 

Allerdings dürfte es ohnehin wenig Anwendungsmöglichkeiten für derartige Gesetze geben, denn afaik ist die Geburtenrate des Vatikans exakt null und Einwanderer im Kindesalter dürfte es auch nicht geben. Bleiben also nur Touristen, die hoffentlich die ganze Zeit von ihren Eltern beaufsichtigt werden.




Herbboy schrieb:


> @ "warum Kinder und keine Prostituierte": erstens verdienen Priester nicht so gut  zweitens ist so gut wie unmöglich, vor allem in kleinen Orten, da unerkannt die Dienste einer professionellen in Anspruch zu nehmen



Prosituierte auf dem Land sind längst mobil (und Priester auch). Es gibt auch unzählige Beispiele für jahrelange Beziehungen, die von Priestern erfolgreich verheimlicht wurden.




Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde das eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Meines Erachtens könnte man das Schutzalter in Deutschland auch auf 12 senken. Die Entwicklung macht nunmal nirgends halt, und auch die Kinder werden heute in der Regel wesentlich früher reif als noch vor 50 Jahren.



Also "reif" würde ich anders definieren...
Und "Thema dieses Threads" auch, bitte ein bißchen drauf achten, wohin ihr abdriftet


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prosituierte auf dem Land sind längst mobil


 Wir reden aber auch von Fällen, die Jahre und Jahrzehnte zurückliegen, als das noch nicht so war. Und selbst heute hätte ein Pfarrer sicher Sorge, dass man die Dame evtl. erkennt, wenn sie in sein Haus geht... und: Hausbesuche sind sicher teurer  




> (und Priester auch)


 bringt ja nix: da, wo es diese Dienste gibt, kann immer einer mitkriegen, dass "der Herr Pfarrer" dahingeht... oder meinst Du jetzt eine 400km-Fahrt? 




> Es gibt auch unzählige Beispiele für jahrelange Beziehungen, die von Priestern erfolgreich verheimlicht wurden.


 Das ist ja sogar einfacher als eine Prosituierte, da beide schweigen wollen und es auch erstmal nicht "verdächtig" ist, wenn eine normale Frau öfter zum Pfarrer geht oder ein Pfarrer ein normales, nicht für Rotlicht bekanntes Wohnhaus besucht. Zudem wäre das - selbst wenn es in der Gemeinde manche mitkriegen - viel eher akzeptiert als ein Bordellbesuch, da es bei der Beziehung ja um Liebe geht und nicht um das Stillen des Sexualtriebes.


Aber ich sagte ja auch: wir wissen ja überhaupt nicht, ob nicht doch rel. viele zu einer Prosituierten gehen, anstatt den Trieb anderweitig oder gar nicht auszulassen...


----------



## A3000T (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



> Ich finde das eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Meines Erachtens könnte man das Schutzalter in Deutschland auch auf 12 senken. Die Entwicklung macht nunmal nirgends halt, und auch die Kinder werden heute in der Regel wesentlich früher reif als noch vor 50 Jahren.



Ja, und irgendwann sind wir dann bei: "Sobald sie krabbeln können, sind sie im richtigen Alter..." 

Wegen körperlicher Misshandlung:
Schwarze Pädagogik war schon immer ein Wesenszug der römisch-katholischen Erziehung. Das findet man schon in der Bibel wieder. 

Zum Thema sexueller Missbrauch:
Auch hier können sich Katholiken (und Evangelen auch, wenn sie es denn nötig haben) aufs neue Testament beziehen. Schließlich hat Gott Maria vergewaltigt, damit sie ihm Jesus gebärt. Wie soll man sich da an vergängliche, weltliche Werte halten, wenn die eigene Lichtgestalt mordend und schändend durch die Lande zog. 

Ich habe dennoch für mit "nein" gestimmt, weil nicht das Zöllibat dafür verantwortlich ist, sondern die Religion an sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wir reden aber auch von Fällen, die Jahre und Jahrzehnte zurückliegen, als das noch nicht so war. Und selbst heute hätte ein Pfarrer sicher Sorge, dass man die Dame evtl. erkennt, wenn sie in sein Haus geht... und: Hausbesuche sind sicher teurer
> 
> bringt ja nix: da, wo es diese Dienste gibt, kann immer einer mitkriegen, dass "der Herr Pfarrer" dahingeht... oder meinst Du jetzt eine 400km-Fahrt?



Ich spreche von Wohnmobilen, die an bestimmten Stellen entlang der Landstraße an jeder zweiten Schneise stehen...




> Das ist ja sogar einfacher als eine Prosituierte, da beide schweigen wollen und es auch erstmal nicht "verdächtig" ist, wenn eine normale Frau öfter zum Pfarrer geht oder ein Pfarrer ein normales, nicht für Rotlicht bekanntes Wohnhaus besucht.



Wenn ein Pfarrer regelmäßig das gleiche Haus besucht, dürfte das genauso schnell zu Tratsch führen. Besuche in der Kirche bergen immer das Risiko, dass da noch jemand anders rein will und sich wundert, wo die Frau hin ist, die eben reingegangen ist.
An einem Skandal dürften die Prostituierten noch weniger Interesse haben. Schädigt schließlich das Geschäft.



> Zudem wäre das - selbst wenn es in der Gemeinde manche mitkriegen - viel eher akzeptiert als ein Bordellbesuch, da es bei der Beziehung ja um Liebe geht und nicht um das Stillen des Sexualtriebes.



Da kenn ich die Gemeinde nicht. Eine Verletzung diverser Schwürde, Vorschriften,... wäre es so oder so.


----------



## Icejester (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also "reif" würde ich anders definieren...
> Und "Thema dieses Threads" auch, bitte ein bißchen drauf achten, wohin ihr abdriftet



Es läßt sich schwer voneinander trennen, wenn schon der weltliche Teil der Gesetzgebung im Vatikan als (vielleicht vermeintliches) Übel identifiziert wird.



A3000T schrieb:


> Ja, und irgendwann sind wir dann bei: "Sobald sie krabbeln können, sind sie im richtigen Alter..."



Das ist vielleicht eine etwas harsche Auffassung, aber eine Entwicklung in diese Richtung wäre eigentlich nicht überraschend, wenn wir bedenken, daß das gesamte Konzept der Kindheit für unseren Kulturkreis eine sehr neue Erfindung ist.



> Wegen körperlicher Misshandlung:
> Schwarze Pädagogik war schon immer ein Wesenszug der römisch-katholischen Erziehung. Das findet man schon in der Bibel wieder.


Was ist denn "schwarze" Pädagogik? Klingt irgendwie nach schwarzer Magie. Aber wenn Du damit das alte Konzept von Zuckerbrot und Peitsche meinst, dann laß Dir gesagt sein, daß die Bibel mit Kindern im Gegensatz zu dem, was zu ihrer Entstehungszeit außerhalb der christlichen Gemeinschaft sonst üblich war, außerordentlich sanft umgeht. Aus heutiger Perspektive kommt uns das zwar nicht so vor, aber man muß jedes von Menschen gemachte Werk vor dem Hintergrund seiner Entstehungszeit sehen, um es richtig bewerten zu können.


> Zum Thema sexueller Missbrauch:
> Auch hier können sich Katholiken (und Evangelen auch, wenn sie es denn nötig haben) aufs neue Testament beziehen. Schließlich hat Gott Maria vergewaltigt, damit sie ihm Jesus gebärt. Wie soll man sich da an vergängliche, weltliche Werte halten, wenn die eigene Lichtgestalt mordend und schändend durch die Lande zog.


Ich will ja wirklich nicht beleidigend werden, aber aus dieser Geschichte eine Vergewaltigung konstruieren zu wollen, ist... naja... sagen wir mal: mutig.
Was da wirklich passiert ist, sollte sich jeder mit ein bißchen Fantasie an einer Hand abzählen können. Selbst heute passiert das jeden Tag, wie uns immer wieder öffentlich zelebrierte Vaterschaftstests in den täglichen Talkshows beweisen.

Es heißt übrigens "Protestanten". "Evangelen" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Wendigo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

So gesehen, kehrt die Kath. Kirche wieder ins Mittelalter zurück. Es gibt derzeitig ja eine regelrechte Austrittswelle. Zu verwundern ist dies ja nicht.


----------



## A3000T (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Sorry, ob nun Protestanten oder Evangelen, so sehr kenn ich mich bei diesem Aberglauben nicht aus. Wegen "Schwarzer Pädagogik": Schwarze Pädagogik ? Wikipedia


----------



## Icejester (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Es hat auch wenig mit Aberglauben zu tun, sondern mehr mit deutscher Sprache.

Die Ziele der sog. "schwarzen Pädagogik" in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel finde ich übrigens ganz normale Erziehungsziele. Ich wüßte nicht, was daran jetzt schlecht sein sollte. Die aufgeführten Mittel halte ich für herbeifantasiert.

Daß man bei seinen Kindern ein bestimmtes Verhalten wünscht, Gehorsam einfordert sowie Lügen striktestens verbietet, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Man will ja schließlich ehrbare Menschen und keine Asozialen großziehen.


----------



## Wendigo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Sorry, ob nun Protestanten oder Evangelen, so sehr kenn ich mich bei diesem Aberglauben nicht aus. Wegen "Schwarzer Pädagogik": Schwarze Pädagogik ? Wikipedia



Wieso Protestant oder Evangele? Wenn dir sogar die Bezeichnung nicht klar sind, dann frage ich mich, wie du mit deinem Unwissen überhaupt ne Meinung haben kannst.

Es sei denn natürlich, du verurteilst so vieles aufgrund deiner Unwissenheit.


----------



## A3000T (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es Protestant heißt. Man schaue jedoch mal auf die Uhrzeit meines Beitrages. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt.hielten mich nur noch Cola und Wut über einen nicht funktionierenden, aber bereits verkauften Rechner wach. 

Und wegen der Unwissenheit. Ich schätze mal das ich mehr über religiösen Wahn und seine Auswüchse mehr vergessen habe, als die meisten je wissen werden, von daher... 



> Die Ziele der sog. "schwarzen Pädagogik" in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel finde ich übrigens ganz normale Erziehungsziele. Ich wüßte nicht, was daran jetzt schlecht sein sollte. Die aufgeführten Mittel halte ich für herbeifantasiert



Leider geht es der Realität sehr am Gesäß vorbei was du für herbeiphantasiert hältst oder nicht. Aber da dir die Realität ebenfalls nur ein entfernter Bekannter zu sein scheint ist das schon ok so, denke ich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Icejester schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Die aufgeführten Mittel halte ich für herbeifantasiert.
> 
> .....


 
Lies bitte noch mal den geschichtlichen Hintergrund aus dem benannten Wiki-Artikel und reflektiere die Aussagen eines Herrn Mixa in dem Zusammenhang. ("Schläge waren damals etwas ganz normales")

Hexenverbrennung(-ersäufung) waren im MA auch etwas ganz Normales.

Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang übrigens unerheblich, ob staatliche Einrichtung, kirchliche Institution oder authoritäres Elternhaus. Schläge (nicht Klapse, Knüffe oder flapsige Kabbeleien) sind auch heutzutage (jenseits unmöglicher reality-Erziehungsshows) quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten noch immer bewährtes Mittel zur Durchsetzung des Autoritätsanspruchs von Erziehungsberechtigten.

Bitte meine Kritik nicht mit einem Statement für antiautoritärer Erziehung verwechseln. Autorität kann man sich auf verschiedenste Art und Weise verschaffen, verdienen und erwerben. Dazu bedarf es jedoch nicht der "klassischen" Methoden (die sehr wohl kein Produkt der Fantasie sind) der Schwarzen Pädagogik.


----------



## Icejester (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kindesmissbrauch katholische Kirche - liegt's am Zölibat?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Lies bitte noch mal den geschichtlichen Hintergrund aus dem benannten Wiki-Artikel und reflektiere die Aussagen eines Herrn Mixa in dem Zusammenhang. ("Schläge waren damals etwas ganz normales")



Wobei die Frage ist, was Herr Mixa nun als "Schläge" bezeichnet. Meint er damit eine Ohrfeige? Vielleicht mehrere Schläge mit der flachen Hand aufs Gesäß? Oder sogar Schläge mit Instrumenten wie Gürtel oder Rohrstock? Vielleicht sogar Faustschläge ins Gesicht? Ich habe keine Ahnung, und seine Aussage ist auch wirklich sehr schwammig.

Außerdem steht in dem Artikel, daß es "bis in die 70er Jahre" so war. Das heißt also, in grauer Vorzeit. Das ist wirklich Schnee von gestern. Mir ist nicht so klar, wieso man sich darüber noch aufregen sollte, zumal diese Methoden ja anscheinend nicht mehr angewendet werden.


> Hexenverbrennung(-ersäufung) waren im MA auch etwas ganz Normales.


Eben. Weil es etwas ganz normales war, verurteilt es ja auch keiner. Die Leute wußten es eben nicht besser. Aber wenn wir unseren Vorfahren etwas ausgerechnet nicht vorwerfen können, dann ist das Nichtwissen. Es wirft ja auch niemand Griechen und Römern der Antike Sklavenhaltung und Todesstrafe vor.


> Es ist in diesem Zusammenhang übrigens unerheblich, ob staatliche Einrichtung, kirchliche Institution oder authoritäres Elternhaus. Schläge (nicht Klapse, Knüffe oder flapsige Kabbeleien) sind auch heutzutage (jenseits unmöglicher reality-Erziehungsshows) quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten noch immer bewährtes Mittel zur Durchsetzung des Autoritätsanspruchs von Erziehungsberechtigten.


Daher erneut meine Frage: Was sind jetzt Schläge? Reicht da schon eine schallende Ohrfeige, oder braucht es dafür mehr? Falls das ausreicht, würde ich sagen, daß das natürlich ein bewährtes und völlig normales Mittel zur Durchsetzung von Autorität ist, wenn es auch das allerletzte sein sollte, denn seine stärkste Waffe sollte man nie zu früh aus der Hand geben, weil danach nichts mehr kommen kann. Und Autoritätsverlust setzt immer dann ein, wenn die Gegenseite merkt, daß man seine letzten Trümpfe ohne Effekt gespielt hat. Alleine dieses Risiko sollte also schon vermieden werden.


> Bitte meine Kritik nicht mit einem Statement für antiautoritärer Erziehung verwechseln. Autorität kann man sich auf verschiedenste Art und Weise verschaffen, verdienen und erwerben. Dazu bedarf es jedoch nicht der "klassischen" Methoden (die sehr wohl kein Produkt der Fantasie sind) der Schwarzen Pädagogik.


Oh, ich glaube, daß einige andere Methoden noch wesentlich schmerzhafter sind. Ich habe sehr, sehr selten was auf den Hintern oder eine Ohrfeige bekommen (ich war auch immer sehr brav), aber körperlicher Schmerz hält vielleicht zehn Minuten an, eher weniger.
Wirklich weh tun heftigste Standpauken, in denen man sich all seine Fehltritte, Charakterfehler, düstere Zukunftsprognosen und die Enttäuschung seiner Mitmenschen anhören darf, und vor allem das stundenlange, eisige Schweigen danach. Wenn man das ein paar Mal erlebt hat, dann wünscht man sich schnell, die ganze Sache hätte mit ein, zwei Ohrfeigen abgehandelt werden können.

Obwohl... wenn ich mir so überlege, was eine Exfreundin von mir erzählt hat, was deren Mutter so mit der angestellt hat, dann läuft's mir schon kalt den Rücken runter. Aber auch das hatte mit Schlägen herzlich wenig zu tun.

Abgesehen davon ist das alles nun wirklich sehr OT. Immerhin geht es hier doch eigentlich um Kindesmißbrauch, nicht um Erziehung oder in deren Rahmen stattfindende Kindesmißhandlung.


----------

